# Hi Folks New To the forum.



## roberthorseman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi I have an 04 plated 60.000 mile TT Coupe 225 remapped to 285bhp by a freind of mine who owns a tuning company. Other than having a forge splitter valve fitted the car is standard. in met blue with blue leather.
I considered a Boxter drove a few and decided on aTT as you get the four wheel drive great build quality,and when remapped in my view for such a small engine AWSOME PERFORMANCE.....Anyway Hi to all great site I am now going to read a load of posts and see what I can learn. Cheers.. Rob


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Don't forget to check out the Events section for up and coming Events!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome

How did he get the figure 285bhp? estimate, rolling road? vagcom or what?

Very high for stage 2 remap.


----------



## roberthorseman (Jan 17, 2009)

I think that they came off the laptop screen .he owns a firm called Pendle performance.Writes his own files and is allways honing them to get more from them.i think that I was a guinea pig for this one as it seems so much faster than the other remapp he did for me on my other 225.this i think was tuned to 270 or 275 not to sure.Any way goes very very well now and if the clutch had not started to slip then it would have been better. the standard diaphragm split after a few hrs though. hence the split forge jobbie. Other than that it is standard tough.


----------

